# 05 altima 3.5 se w/ transmission jerks



## s203celestialwar (Dec 1, 2008)

i know its a known problem with these cars for the trans to jerk. but most of the problems that i have been reading are usually rolling from 1st gear to 2nd or 2nd to 3rd but my issue is from parking to drive on my automatic trans. i have the 100,000 mile warranty from nissan but im dreading taking it in and having to find out that ill owe so much to replace it and such. im also wondering if i get a 5/6 auto lsd trans from say an sentra se-r spec v or from an maxima if that will void the warranty as well.


----------



## amhonas (Aug 13, 2008)

do you have the cvt in your car.. if so that is probably what it is from.. that is what my car does but they say it is normal for cars to do with cvt in them!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey OP, you have an extended warranty, what's the problem? Take your Nissan in and have the tranny replaced!

Hey amhonas, no CVT in Altimas until the '07 models.


----------



## s203celestialwar (Dec 1, 2008)

extended warranty doesn't cover electronics. it only covers power train which is all mechanical. i got my car fixed and had to pay 400 and it turns out it wasn't any of the "POS" sensors it turned out to have been the dashboard circuit board and reason the car wasn't throwing any codes is because the ecu only reads issues in the motor not the cabin. the dash circuit board apparently was the cause of the rough idle, lose rpm while driving, and the gauge's to shut down which makes sense. its been almost a month and the car runs brand new.


----------



## amhonas (Aug 13, 2008)

.. Hey .. Sorry but I think that you might be wrong... my Altima is a 2005 and it has the CVT Transmission in it.


----------



## s203celestialwar (Dec 1, 2008)

from my understandings is that you maybe half right of your car being a cvt trans, its more likely a regular trans but running off a cvt program which will appear if you get your car scanned to think your trans is cvt. nissan did start fully using the cvt system in 07+ but used the software to simulate the cvt in 04+ to at least soften the hard shifting on our altimas. that's what i have read, now im not saying your car isnt or is, im just going off by what i was reading. could be that the prev owner from you had their trans crap out on them and had to order the cvt or wanted to order the cvt and installed it in replacement of the original trans beccause these trans do give out more often then most.


----------



## s203celestialwar (Dec 1, 2008)

mine in fact does not have the cvt transmission but it does have the software.


----------



## shiv101 (Mar 20, 2009)

*2005 NISSAN 3.5 ALTIMA*

HEY has anyone figured out why the altima still hard shifts .. mine only has 72000km on it


----------



## buckeye3.5L (Mar 2, 2009)

2005 3.5L 99,000+ miles.....hard shift between 1st and 2nd(if that's what you want to call it) from day one...everything I read says it normal. I did have fluid change and there was no change.


----------



## memorix (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok i know im a noob but whats the CVT transmission? I have a tiptronic auto in my 04 and my tranny doesnt shift hard from 1st to 2nd unless im using the tiptronic it shifts fine in drive


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 2004 3.5 with the 4 speed auto, and it seems to shift really smoothly.

I think Nissan went to the 5 speed auto in 2005, so maybe the hard shifting is just one of their normal characteristics of that tranny.


----------

